# It's all bad News but at least its funny #227



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We are doomed! And it might be sooner than you think. But before that we open the mail bag again so get your comments to [email protected]. Cancel Culture strikes again but they are starting to eat their own. Plus the debut of the Hairy Octopussy.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-02-01T22_11_32-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Funny? None of it is funny! It takes a warped mind to find any of this crap funny!

Rule of law has been replaced by rule of feeeeeeeeeelings.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Guess what, @Kauboy. I didn't drop an F-Bomb. Oh, I almost dropped one or two but I didn't. You won't kill the Rooster.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lenny is a punk.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I was surprised to hear so many in Alabama love dick, women love dick, some will swallow anything that spews out of dick.

And I thought Cali was bad!

Funny show, loved it!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I was surprised to hear so many in Alabama love dick, women love dick, some will swallow anything that spews out of dick.
> 
> And I thought Cali was bad!
> 
> Funny show, loved it!!


Dick is in his mid-eighties, so we should be shed of him, soon. I'm hoping he'll be replaced with a true conservative.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can’t believe it. Dick Shelby voted against Pete Buttplug for Sec of Transportation!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Free beer.

Yes. Free beer.









All you have to do is type in that web address on Sunday 7th Feb when the Michelob Ultra ad airs during the big game for a chance at some beer for free.

That url is:

http://www.thismillerlitemarketings...torsAdBurnACalorieAndGetFreeBeerItsMillerTime

Already typed out so you don't have to. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk it


----------

